# Hocking River



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

We fished the Hocking River lastnight outside Athens , Caught 17 Crappie, 8 Smallies, 2 White Bass and 2 Drum. Biggest fish was a 19 inch Smallie caught on a Bitsy Bug. Tried fishing for some Eyes but didnt connect on any. Water is up about 10 inches and a lil muddy from the latest Rainstorm.


----------



## hymer (Apr 9, 2010)

man i have got to get there for some of that action ive never fished the hock around athens


----------



## Headache (Jun 22, 2009)

Last night, my partner and I floated a section of the Hocking River in Hocking County and caught 10 (or so) smallies, a crappie, and a rockbass. We had a ball. Most of the fish were small but, on an ultralight, they were still fun.

john


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

I fished the Hocking on Thursday for about 2 hours right outside campus and only managed one 13.5" smallie. Good work too Riverwader, I feel like your always doing big things fishing that river!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The Fishing will really start to pick up over the next month or so , But this storm we have coming in might mess up the fishing for a few days.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Fished the River around Athens Lastnite, The Bite was kinda slow . Only managed 6 fish. 2 Crappie, 1 Smallie and 3 Gar. Did talk to a couple guys who said the caught a Sauger, With this Rain We are getting the River will be done for a week or 2, When the Water gets back to Normal the Eyes Should be good to Go!!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Yep, not gonna happen for a while, now! You can fish the river now from the end of my driveway...only problem is, that's not where the river is supposed to be! It must have raised another 4-5' last night and is spilling out of the banks in places. Hopefully the rain holds off for a while, I'd like to be able to make it home.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

If you can find some back water it would be great for some Catfishing!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> If you can find some back water it would be great for some Catfishing!


Might be some good bowfishing in some fields, too.


----------

